# Royal Canin isolated protein canned duck is making my poodle vomit



## Buddythepoodle (May 18, 2020)

Hi -- new to the Dog Food Chat -- first post. My poodle normally eats RC isolated duck & tolerates it easily (for 2 years now). But I've noticed that the cans purchased recently from Petco and Chewy with expiration dates of 2022 are darker, stronger smelling & are unappealing to him. He's often a picky eater & has a sensitive stomach, but he finally tried to eat this batch with 2022 expiration date & promptly vomited it up. When I switch back to our cans with expirations dated 2021, the color & smell of the food is more typical of the regular lots (lighter in color and milder odor) & he eats/tolerates it fine. I called Royal Canin to alert them and they report no ingredient changes, no recalls. Just thought I'd ask the masses here to see if anyone else is having problems with these lots?


----------

